# Sode effects of good nutrition:)



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Does anyone else have stories of getting goats that are in bad shape and now are just beautiful? Or this game share sucess stories of goats that jut blossomed with some help from some good nutrition! Idk of this is a good game but I think it would be really fun to hear stories like that. I'll start!

When dunkin came to us I'm going to be honest I wasn't very good at telling if a goat was healthy or not. I'll also put in that he was basically chosen because he had moonspots I had no idea how to judge conformation at the time. It just so happened that he had good milking genetics behind him. He was a triplet and his past home he was kept in a small stall with free choice hay... That's it. The first picture is when we got him he was obviously unhealthy wormy, mineral deficient, and in need of some food. 

He is now kept in a barn with access to the outside. He is fed purina goat chow, free choice minerals, grass/ alfalfa hay, fresh water and he is kept on a strict worming and vacc schedule. The last picture is from a week ago. What a difference!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good! I see he has his winter coat on!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> Looks good! I see he has his winter coat on!


Yes an it's super soft! Sometimes I go out there just to pet him lol


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Job.


----------



## MarcoPoloMom (Sep 28, 2013)

Awwww, look how cute the little guy is. He looks like he is such a sweety. Look at those eyes  good job!!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is a before and after of Rosie and Posie the day I brought them home and a pic of Posie a few months later. unfortunately Rosie passed away a day after a complicated birth.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Amazing how much healthier she looks!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

I think this will be a fun game!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

What made her completely change colors like that??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like her first picture was still winter hair. Then it probably fell out and the new healthier hair came in.


----------

